# Insane Salmon Fishing in Northern Michigan!



## Hoosier Elite Anglers (3 mo ago)

Hey guys, We are back up north for our annual salmon trip! This year we had a decent group of fellas from Brown County & Terre Haute Indiana that joined us out on the river! We were able to get multiple people their first king/coho salmon ever and brought a nice haul of salmon back to Indiana! This video is from late September of 2021.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Yep there are salmon in Michigan what a shock...did this guy give you kickbacks to spam all of our pages? I mean nice fish and salmon are the best imo by a long shot...but cmon


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Way to get a hook into em.


----------

